# My latest knife



## Molokai (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
here is my latest knife made from niolox, full flat grind, 58 hrc, 
9 1/2 inch length. DIW handle, tru oil etc. 
This one is one step back, it has some flaws but i learned a few new things doing it so its ok for my 6th knife, i guess. :dash2:
Initial grinding is done by my friend and everything else is done by me. I definitely need to build workshop because i desperately need grinder.
Leather sheath is next step.



[attachment=23573]
[attachment=23574]
[attachment=23575]
[attachment=23576]


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice work!!


----------



## DomInick (Apr 24, 2013)

That's sweet!!!! I'd like to make a handle for mine, just not sure how I would remove the plastic one that's on it. Got any suggestions?

[attachment=23598]



when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2013)

Dominick - I'm about 5 1/2 knives behind Tomislav. I'm brand new to knife making but have been doing a whole lot of reading, studying and researching. My guess is that you will have to punch those pins out first. Then the scales will be held on with an epoxy. I use a two ton epoxy. I would try soaking the knife in Acetone to try to soften the bond between the scales and the steel. Then use whatever mean it takes to get the scales off the steel. Hammer - grinder - heat - whatever it took. Probably soak it in the acetone for 24 hours minimum.
Just a guess. 
Scott


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2013)

Tom - Great Knife  I am just getting tarted in knife making so I would love to know what you are not happy with on this knife. PM me with your thoughts if you have a chance.
Scott


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful knife!!


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 25, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Beautiful knife!!



I agree. What is he talking about that it has some flaws? IDK. Looks good to me. Great work.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 25, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> ... I would love to know what you are not happy with on this knife. ...



Unless the above photo is not shot from the exact center of the knife, the left scale is thinner than the right (when viewed from the top). This is not a critique just an observation. The knife is gorgeous and the work is very well executed.

Tom, is this photo off center or is the left scale thinner, and if so is this the thing you're unhappy with?


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice work. Rick


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > ... I would love to know what you are not happy with on this knife. ...
> ...



That is what I was thinking also- when the same happened to me- I just said it was a right handed knife!!!! LOOKS GREAT FOR your number 6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molokai (Apr 25, 2013)

No thats not it,
wood and the handle is all done excellent. Photo is not taken directly above so thats just look like the handle is not equal on both sides.
I am not satisfied with metal work. 
...so i will store this knife in my personal collection for now and probably in the future it will be a gift for somebody. 
thanks for looking and glad you like it. 
Scott, send me a pm if you need some tips or help.


----------



## Viorato (Apr 25, 2013)

Molokai said:


> No thats not it,
> wood and the handle is all done excellent. Photo is not taken directly above so thats just look like the handle is not equal on both sides.
> I am not satisfied with metal work.
> ...so i will store this knife in my personal collection for now and probably in the future it will be a gift for somebody.
> ...



If you want I can trade you one of my pens for that knife looks very nice :)


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2013)

Viorato said:


> If you want I can trade you one of my pens for that knife looks very nice :)



I usually dont trade items that i am not satisfied, that would be unfair...


----------



## Viorato (Apr 28, 2013)

Molokai said:


> I usually dont trade items that i am not satisfied, that would be unfair...



I'd love to have one of your knifes they're very nice.


----------



## Molokai (Apr 29, 2013)

Viorato said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> > I usually dont trade items that i am not satisfied, that would be unfair...
> ...



I sent you a pm


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

Molokai said:


> Viorato said:
> 
> 
> > Molokai said:
> ...


Tom, I have made knives that I wouldn't sell after finding something I didn' like. Put it in a drawer and take it out in 6mo. to a year by then you can usually see a way to correct the problem or you have gained more expereince grinding and can rework it. I'll bet when you get your new grinder built you can get it like you want it. I have changed the shape of the blade to correct a problem that couldn't be corrected any other way. What I was told a long time ago is "every mistake is an oppertunity " and the majority of the time this is true. 
Robert


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 9, 2013)

DomInick said:


> That's sweet!!!! I'd like to make a handle for mine, just not sure how I would remove the plastic one that's on it. Got any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have some type of belt sander put a fresh 50 grit on it and thin the handle material done as much as possible. Then take a flat piece of brass
1 x 1/8 x 5" or longer, sharpen it like a chisel on one end. You can use it like a wood chisel to peel of the thin down handle material without damaging the tang.
Robert


----------

